

Chrome-style OmniBar for Safari - Johngibb
https://github.com/rs/SafariOmnibar

======
Johngibb
As much as Chrome has been my favorite browser for Mac for a while now, with
the release of Lion I've really been longing after some of the features of
Safari - namely the well integrated full screen mode, and the iOS style
zooming.

However, I can't stand having a separate URL bar and search box. This plugin
seems to be working really well at emulating the Chrome omnibox!

(I have no association whatsoever with the development of this plugin, just
found it by googling for safari omnibus)

